# Spitfire Small Strings teaser



## Synesthesia (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello everyone!

This isn't a formal announcement as our boffins are still hard at work..

But we thought you might enjoy hearing a taste of the alpha legato patches in our forthcoming library *Spitfire Small Strings.*

This is a solo Violin, Viola and Cello, recorded in the hall, and will be an affordable simple yet elegant tool for sketching superb sounding soloists in your tracks. Our soloists are internationally renowned.

Stay tuned for more info in a week or so. (bear in mind these are Alpha patches and we haven't finished tuning etc yet..!)

Cheers!

Paul

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/StringTrioAlpha.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there any approximate release date? And does it bear any similarity to your existing bespoke small strings library?


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh man that sounds fantastic! 

How low does the dynamics go?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Ha - I've been saying solo strings are the biggest black hole market-wise for a while! Sounds great, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I know Guy! Lucky for you, you have your niece Emma!


----------



## cacophonix (Oct 5, 2011)

I love what I ear 

Could you tell us approximatively when it will be released (semester/trimester)?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 5, 2011)

zacnelson @ Wed Oct 05 said:


> Yeah I know Guy! Lucky for you, you have your niece Emma!



Yeah, but she only plays the viola...


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the interest everyone!

This started out as a bespoke lib, but for a number of reasons we decided to simplify it to the three soloists and make it one of our commercial libs.

We are expecting to release in Nov/Dec time. We'll have more technical info to share in about a week when we have finished Alpha-ing the patches.

Cheers!


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 5, 2011)

that sounds great. i dont have any solo strings as yet or much of anything really but i listen to a lot of live quartets/they always seem to be at every function i attend/ and have also listened to a few sample solo string libraries and this is best tone wise so far at least to me. will it include the facility to play fast and high register runs and also will there be a mod wheel way of bringing in the volume higher and lower if that makes any sense? 

ah yes i forgot. is there a way to control vibrato if that is possible with sampling?


----------



## Malo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, Paul!

This sounds very promising! One question: How would we deal with stage positioning a copy of the violin to make a 2nd violin? Just so they don't appear to be placed on the excact same spot.

Thanks!
Malo


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantastic sounding!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!

George: Yes - MW controls the dynamic. I don't want to go into precise details yet but we are working on producing patches that, while not absolutely comprehensive, make it simple to achieve a beautiful and natural sound with a minimum of fuss.

Malo - there are a variety of ways to do that but leave it with me for now and I'll give you more info next week.

More details to follow next week!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds very good indeed. A decent solo strings library is definitely needed.

Might I enquire as to whether the vibrato is baked in or controllable?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Paul,

That teaser sounds excellent. I'm praying for an extensive articulation list.
Keep your prices down and everyone will be buying. Hopefully you'll have multiple mics. I'm wondering about positioning. Are all instruments dead center? o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 5, 2011)

Great news Paul!

... but why not make it a comprehensive solo strings library?
The sound is great and this would become the must-have solo strings on the market...


----------



## Justus (Oct 5, 2011)

Yess! Finally!


----------



## Rob (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds very very good!


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Oct 05 said:


> reat news Paul!
> 
> ... but why not make it a comprehensive solo strings library?
> The sound is great and this would become the must-have solo strings on the market...



Maybe it depends on what your definition of comprehensive is


----------



## devastat (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds great! Thank you guys for making this available to everyone


----------



## dadek (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds great. Please record another violinist to complete the quartet!!!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 5, 2011)

These sound pretty good! Any more demos coming?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2011)

What a good sound!


----------



## bwherry (Oct 5, 2011)

Hot damn that sounds fantastic! Subscribed.


----------



## JT (Oct 5, 2011)

Why is it that everytime I think I'm set with libraries for awhile, someone comes out with another "must have" library. Everything that Spitfire does is just top notch! Waiting to hear more details.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantastic!!


This will surely be a must own.




Ryan


----------



## Malo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, Paul!

It would be great if you could include full string/ensemble patches. They are great for quick sketches. Keep up the good work!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounding Great ! 

When will this be released ? 


I would Love to see Spitfire 'Medium / Big Strings' released in the future o/~ o/~ o/~ 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## spacegaier (Oct 5, 2011)

*@muziksculp:*


Synesthesia @ Wed Oct 05 said:


> We are expecting to release in Nov/Dec time. We'll have more technical info to share in about a week when we have finished Alpha-ing the patches.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2011)

spacegaier @ Wed Oct 05 said:


> *@muziksculp:*
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Wed Oct 05 said:
> ...



Oops... I missed that. 

Thanks for letting me know. 

Muziksculp


----------



## jtenney (Oct 5, 2011)

Best solo strings library I've heard yet, gents! (And I'm fussy, as a lifetime professional violinist.) Will it be a totally different library, or will it run within Albion and have access to features like Ostinatum etc?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 5, 2011)

Wonderful Paul. Put me on the list. I use solo strings EVERY day to alter the size and character of ensemble strings (VSL and LASS FC's). This will be a NO BRAINER purchase for me.

Please provide a 2nd violinist though. At minimum if you have already completed the sessions - at least provide 'transposed' version of the violin you have. If at all possible.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 5, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Oct 05 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Oct 05 said:
> 
> 
> > reat news Paul!
> ...



"will be an affordable simple yet elegant tool for sketching superb sounding soloists"

obviously, this is not meant to be a VSL type of extensive set of articulations.
Yet, with such a sound, it would be hard to beat.

So what do I mean? : probably more comprehensive than what you'd be happy with :wink:


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Oct 5, 2011)

+1 for a discrete 2nd violin.

This would add way more usefulness to your library.... I don't know how many times I've pulled my hair out not having the 2nd violin.....

Very important.

Good luck with this new one!

Mr A


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the Spitfire sound very much: Just perfect! Looking forward to more infos next week.


----------



## Hicks (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,

that's sounds very cool. I hope it's not only legato but lot of useful articulations.


Btw, I can't understand why everybody wants a second violin. For orchestral strings, ok, that's useful when the play at unison to avoid the dreadful phase effect.

But within a quartet, the 2 violins never play the same note at the same time, because they would always sound out of tune (this is why you need three violin at least to play at unison). So Panning differently to instances of violins should be suficient.


----------



## Ed (Oct 6, 2011)

Im just hoping for a really expressive soft layer.


----------

